# Blue cheese substitute?



## budron

Making a pork loin with cranberries and blue cheese is listed in the ingredients. What other cheeses can I substitute for blue since it's not one of my favorites? Thanks and hope everyone had a great holiday.


----------



## GB

There really is no substitution for blue cheese. You could possibly leave it out altogether, but subbing another cheese probably would not work. To give us a better idea though, post the recipe and we will be better suited to give you some suggestions.


----------



## kyles

It depends where you are and whats available to you.

I'm in England and I would use a Lancashire or Cheshire, as they are quite crumbly and fairly strong without being as an acquired taste as blue.


----------



## lyndalou

please post the recipe, it sounds wonderful


----------



## stinemates

Hmmmmmm, Feta or Ricotta??


----------



## boufa06

I think feta is a good replacement for the blue cheese.


----------



## GB

Very good suggestion on the feta!


----------



## Sararwelch

Goat cheese might work too.


----------



## shpj4

Hello and welcome to DC.  I am afraid that there is no subsitute for Blue Cheese.  Why not make something else that doesn't have Blue Cheese in it.

Have a great New Year.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Bleu cheese is a little hard to handle in some instances (like snacking) ... but it really mellows and blends to add a new flavor profile in some recipes when it is cooked - adding just that little "something" to make a dish special. 

I don't necessarily like cilantro on it's own or when over used - but there are dishes that use it that don't taste right without it when the flavors all meld together.

I agree - there is no real substitute .... but if you're not willing to give the recipe a try with it ... the best would be a good strong Feta.


----------



## JDP

I have finally become a fan of blue cheese. It took a while and although as a stand alone it's not my favorite cheese, when put into dishes it's great. I look at it like salt. You wouldn't sit down and eat a pound of salt by it's self, but is sure is good when you add it to things.

JDP


----------



## corazon

My first thought was goat cheese.  I think it'd be great with cranberries.  I use dried crans and goat cheese in my salads, deelish.


----------



## Caine

I'd substitute blue cheese with gorgonzola, or stiltson.


----------



## GB

Caine said:
			
		

> gorgonzola, or stiltson.


Those are both types of bleu cheese.


----------



## Caine

GB said:
			
		

> Those are both types of bleu cheese.


 
Of course they are, but each has it's own specifc taste, which is completely different from American made blue cheeses, or fromage bleu.


----------



## GB

The OP is looking for a substitute for bleu though as it is not one of his favorites.


----------



## Caine

GB said:
			
		

> The OP is looking for a substitute for bleu though as it is not one of his favorites.


 
No, the OP is looking for a substitute for BLUE cheese, and gorganzola is much milder than BLUE cheese, and Stiltson is much sharper than BLUE cheese, while still maintaining the same consistancy, crumbling, and melting factors as BLUE cheese.


----------



## GB

I am not sure what you are trying to say Caine. Stilton and Gorgonzola are both blue cheeses, as you agreed to above, but then here you sound like you are saying they are not blue cheeses so I am kind of confused to your point.


----------



## boufa06

> *Blue cheese substitute?*
> Making a pork loin with cranberries and blue cheese is listed in the ingredients. What other cheeses can I substitute for blue since it's not one of my favorites? Thanks and hope everyone had a great holiday.


 Caine, the OP is asking for a substitute for blue cheese and not just a different type of blue cheese.


----------



## JDP

I agree with the others Caine. If a recipe called for Pepsi and someone asked for another soda substitute Coke probably wouldn't be the answer because it's still a cola. Gorgonzola, Roquefort, Stiltson and Blue or Bleu are all members of a simialr family with similar flavors even though each have their own unique qualities. 

IMHO I would still recommend the Blue cheese but reduce the amount. Blue as an ingredient is completely different than cutting off a chunk just out of the refridgerator and eating it. Then if they wanted the mildest blue then go with the Gorganzola.


JDP


----------



## Candocook

And crumbly gorgonzola is just about as "strong" as any American or Danish blue. The gorgonzola dolce is a bit less pungent, but also a different type of blue cheese. And for sure, Stilton is very pungent.
The idea to use less is a good one, in my opinion. Blue has a salty characteristic also that intensifies the taste to me.  Maybe the OP can "sneak up on it".  OR do as has been suggested, and sub the feta--also having that salt intensity but without so much of the sharp blue flavor.


----------



## Chef_Jen

I would go with Feta because i love feta and crans together..

However.. If try something old like a very vintage cheddar that also merries well with crans


----------



## karadekoolaid

If you have access to a British cheese shop, you could possibly buy some White Stilton. 
Everyone knows Blue Stilton, but few know there is a white version. It's strong, potent, sharp and extremely delicious. 

Alternately, a hard, Spanish sheep's milk cheese might work, although they are notorious for not melting.


----------



## urmaniac13

I second what Michael suggested wholeheartedly. Have you ever tasted blue cheese melted in sauce, casserole, quiche etc.? I can't stand them by themselves raw either, but when it is used in cooking this way, it takes a surprisingly pleasant turn. I learned to love them in cooking rather recently, after years of hating and refusing them flat out and I feel rather silly for it . It is honestly worth a try.

However, if you are still shy about it, I recommend taleggio, semi soft, melts nicely and has a pleasantly piquant flavour without being "mouldy" so to speak.


----------

